# Recommendations for artificial box/organization...



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

We normally fish natural baits but been playing with artificials lately and want to deepen the commitment. I plan on ordering a variety of soft plastics and lures with assorted jig heads and weighted hooks. I would prefer to keep it separate from our “main” box as I’ll be using it when fishing alone or with a lighter load on the boat. Looking for suggestions for a tackle storage solution for this sort of tackle. A standard box doesn’t make sense to me possibly a bag with some boxes. Figured I’d ask here since I assume you all have done field research. Appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This one is what I use. I bought a second for when it wears out in case they stop making them. Leave the soft plastics in the bag they came in and organize them in separate gallon freezer ziplocs instead of just tossing loose bags in and having to dig through them all to find a specific one.



Access to this page has been denied.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

There was a recent thread in this same subject recently and I was about to purchase a high end tackle bag. Then I happened to stop in at a local ace hardware store which also sells some outdoor stuff to grab a couple of new hats, a young guy that works there turned me on to the gecko brand products which are very affordable. I picked up the below two sided cooler tote on sale for $25 and absolutely love it! In one side I keep two plano boxes and a fly box, the other side are my spare new lures, leader, etc, and on the outside side zipper pocket goessoft plastics with pro-cure and pliers going in the pockets. I did go ahead and hit the zippers with some WD40 to ensure the zippers don’t corrode too quickly.





2 Compartment Tote Coolers | geckobrands


Innovative and high-capacity design to separate different beverages or to store drinks on one side and keep food cool without ice in the other.




www.geckobrands.com


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Interesting you guys both recommended coolers. I do like the idea of the soft cooler just because it will be easier to stuff way under the deck. I’ll definitely look into it. Wanted to keep things more minimal and “stuffable” lol. Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## flashsmith (Feb 28, 2021)

I recently upgraded from a cayenne to a cayo 180. I got used to being a minimalist with the cayenne. Now I have more storage than I know what to do with. I use the plano waterproof boxes and that's pretty much it. One for soft plastics and jigs. One for top water. One for other hard baits and one for live bait etc.. Throw in a couple well placed tackle webs for leader line and tools. Im ocd about having a clean fishing area without tripping over bags and coolers though.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Here’s what I use. I took two boxes out and it fits about 10 packages of soft plastics. Hard boxes hold hooks, terminal tackle, one for lures, leader, etc. Has a handle I can easily remove from the hatch when needed. 



https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/flambeau-terminal-tackle-file-satchel?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&ds_e=GOOGLE&ds_c=Shop%7CGeneric%7CAllProducts%7CHigh%7CSSCCatchAll&gclid=CjwKCAiAm-2BBhANEiwAe7eyFH2ykp-FnBR8P19TG1fdiIEsHQ14xumGzDS_7coqG3tFwRw7-pJqXBoCUo8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

TimR said:


> There was a recent thread in this same subject recently and I was about to purchase a high end tackle bag. Then I happened to stop in at a local ace hardware store which also sells some outdoor stuff to grab a couple of new hats, a young guy that works there turned me on to the gecko brand products which are very affordable. I picked up the below two sided cooler tote on sale for $25 and absolutely love it! In one side I keep two plano boxes and a fly box, the other side are my spare new lures, leader, etc, and on the outside side zipper pocket goessoft plastics with pro-cure and pliers going in the pockets. I did go ahead and hit the zippers with some WD40 to ensure the zippers don’t corrode too quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a Gecko Back pack at the boat show a few years back. It was very cost effective and does the job exceptionally well.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

rovster said:


> Interesting you guys both recommended coolers. I do like the idea of the soft cooler just because it will be easier to stuff way under the deck. I’ll definitely look into it. Wanted to keep things more minimal and “stuffable” lol. Thanks for the suggestions so far.


It keeps your tackle dry and you don't have to clean everything when just use a few things.


----------



## Permit.Me (Feb 25, 2021)

rovster said:


> We normally fish natural baits but been playing with artificials lately and want to deepen the commitment. I plan on ordering a variety of soft plastics and lures with assorted jig heads and weighted hooks. I would prefer to keep it separate from our “main” box as I’ll be using it when fishing alone or with a lighter load on the boat. Looking for suggestions for a tackle storage solution for this sort of tackle. A standard box doesn’t make sense to me possibly a bag with some boxes. Figured I’d ask here since I assume you all have done field research. Appreciate the suggestions!


I use the Engel 13qt., hard-sided cooler. Small enough to place out of your way and sturdy enough to outlast soft-sided coolers/tackle bags. I place Flambeau Zerust boxes inside to help organize soft plastics, hooks, jig heads, etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That Igloo I recommended is several years old and zippers have never seized up even with hard saltwater service and no lubrication or rinsing. The backup one will probably be in storage a few more years at this rate.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I use a lot of arti's, but try to pack light so I tend to sort into separate plastic boxes by target/location and lure type stacked in the garage. Then select 2-4 boxes for what I need for the trip. soft plastics be careful mixing different type plastics so they stay in the bags they come in.
I don't recommend those yellow Bass Pro Extreme bags been thru a couple. The chrome d-rings rust, zippers f-up, and the webbed straps disintegrate in a year or two.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

I like my patagucci bags.


----------

